

GM Gas-Electric Hybrid Car Ad From... 1969 - MikeCapone
http://www.bangshift.com/blog/General-Motors-Hybrid-Car-from-1969.html

======
drinian
Even more remarkable, its generator was powered by a highly-efficient Stirling
external-combustion engine.

It is worth noting, however, that this isn't a "hybrid" in the same way as the
Prius or Insight. The drive train is much simpler and only connects the
electric motor to the wheels.

